# 72 hour dark period?



## wikkedsun (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what the real facts about this are? the story goes u give ur plants 72 hours of dark before cutting them down and give them 1/2 the water you would normally give them? if im wrong let me know i think its something like that and makes ur plants more resiny


----------



## Sin inc (May 22, 2007)

well i have searched for that info for while and came up with nothing/ the olny why to be sure about it is to take one plant and do the 72 hour thing and compare it to a reg plant that why you can see for yourself and tell us about it. everybody has thier way of growing the good stuff. find what works for you and stick to that way you won't be mad at yourself for doing the wrong thing. hope this help bro


----------



## trichnut (May 31, 2007)

72 hours dark stresses the plant out. it thinks its dieing...  well, it is dieing.  when the plant gets stressed it produces resin


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 1, 2007)

my friend used one of his 12 plants and put it in week and a half it had so much cbd whole body felt like u were on bars and no racing throughts clear minded


----------



## PhreakDogg (Jun 3, 2007)

hmm think i might give it a shot....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 5, 2007)

sounds like an interesting idea........... i for some reason recall someone saying something about staving a plant so it uses all the resources inside of it in the fan leaves etc..... do the fan leaves turn color after the time in the dark???


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 5, 2007)

I've got to try this aswell... seems very interesting. wonder if it really works!


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 20, 2007)

Adamn turning weed into Bars vetran!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2007)

It's a myth or theres no scientific evidence that this works just theory. Resin is produced to protect against heat and uvb rays and this has some scientific evidence. A hot room and tanning bed bulbs would get you the results you're looking for before 72 hours of dark.





> when the plant gets stressed it produces resin


Nope, when a plant gets stressed it's growth is affected for the worse.


----------

